# No kde4?



## thommys (Nov 20, 2011)

Where are the kde4 packages? Can't find them. I have tried to build kde 4.7.3 from the ports, but it doesn't work.


```
....
cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.7.3/build/nepomuk/test && /usr/local/bin/automoc4 /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-
4.7.3/build/nepomuk/test/nepomuk_testbase_automoc.cpp /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.7.3/nepomuk/test 
/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.7.3/build/nepomuk/test /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 /usr/local/bin/cmake
Generating daterangeselectionwidget.moc
Generating typefacet.moc
Generating facetfiltermodel.moc
Generating dynamicresourcefacet.moc
Generating proxyfacet.moc
Generating facetwidget.moc
Generating facetmodel.moc
Generating simplefacet.moc
Generating resourcemodel.moc
Generating searchwidget.moc
Generating facet.moc
Generating datefacet.moc
Generating searchlineedit.moc
Generating simpleresourcemodel.moc
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles
[  1%] Built target nepomukutils_automoc
```

*portupgrade kdelibs4* hangs here.


----------



## thommys (Nov 25, 2011)

No answer?
Ok. Have to go back to Slackware.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 25, 2011)

Have you updated your ports tree recently?  That might fix the build issue.  If not, you can contact the port maintainer.  http://freebsd.kde.org might be helpful for you.  For the packages, set the environment variable PACKAGESITE to "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/".  Updating accordingly for the version of FreeBSD you are running.


----------



## xibo (Nov 25, 2011)

It seems to be a bug of either automoc or gcc, that gets triggered currently and can be avoided by building automoc with a newer gcc version (ie ports gcc instead of base one). AFAIK, it's not fixed yet.

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276461


----------



## bbzz (Nov 25, 2011)

thommys said:
			
		

> No answer?
> Ok. Have to go back to Slackware.



See ya.

For the record, I compiled yesterday just fine.


----------



## SNK (Nov 26, 2011)

The packages disappeared a few weeks ago from the mirrors. I though they would be back by now. Normally the building cluster and mirrors will have the latest version from the ports ready within ten days.


----------



## Kringel (Nov 26, 2011)

I had the same problems building kde4. My "workaround" was to stop the build with CTRL-C and restart portmaster. The next time it finished some more packages. It did hang on random points (yes, always automoc for me too). So with some patience and manual interaction it was possible for me to get through the kde4 build. I know... no real solution.

The KDE4-Build-Tools where build on the 8.2 release. After it hang the first time i updated to 8-STABLE without any changes (still hangs on automoc). But maybe I should try to rebuild the automoc tool with the 8.2-STABLE compiler.


----------



## Kringel (Nov 26, 2011)

I rebuilded automoc with 8-STABLE and still have the hangs on automoc buildsteps. So an up-to-date compiler does not help.


----------



## achix (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello, this is highly related to :
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28460


----------



## Pricetx (Dec 30, 2011)

I was just installing FreeBSD Current in VirtualBox when I also discovered that there isn't a package currently available for KDE4.

Where would be the best place to check to hear any more information on this and/or when it will be back in the package selection?


----------



## Pricetx (Dec 30, 2011)

Previous to my previous message.

After re-reading the thread I have realised that the issues here are to do with compiling KDE4 from the ports tree, and specifically issues with automoc, and my issue is possibly linked, but slightly off-topic too, and for this, I apologise.

However, my point still stands that, at least with FreeBSD current, the KDE4 package is missing. from the LATEST list on ftp servers.


----------



## SNK (Dec 30, 2011)

The packages should again be available soon, following yesterday's update of devel/automoc4:


> Work around the "automoc hangs forever while building kde" problem.


http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=537385+0+current/cvs-all


----------

